# Stomach is growling



## 2ManyPuppies (Mar 10, 2008)

About an hour ago my dog's stomach started growling very loudly, which is out of the ordinary. He's sleeping and doesn't seem to care. I'm getting really worried about him though. 

He ate and drank normally today. He had bowel movements and urinated normally. I don't think he ate anything weird...nothing seemed out of place at any point today. He's a big dog (around 60 pounds) so I get really paranoid about bloat. His stomach feels and looks normal. I called the emergency vet line and they said to watch him and that I'm welcome to bring him in but they don't think it's anything to be alarmed about. 

Am I making too much of this or would you be concerned?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, it's happened to *me* before and nothing bad happened. I figure dogs can have tummy rumbles, too. Just keep an eye on him, ike the e-vet said, but I doubt it's anything awful. Sometimes digestive systems rebel, that's all.


----------



## 2ManyPuppies (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you. I guess it just freaked me out a little since he usually doesn't gurgle quite like that. Here's to a quieter night.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Had a lab do that once. Turned out she'd eaten tomato starts (baby plants), which are highly toxic.


----------



## The_Kings (Jun 27, 2011)

Both of my dogs have this occasionally. It definitely wasn't anything to panic over but we did watch them closely & observed that when they do have this problem, they don't eat their food. So, we've deduced it to being an upset stomach. Try giving your dog boiled chicken (skinless) & rice to help settle their stomach. This was recommended to us by our vet & it works like a charm ever time & the dogs love it. Hope this helps.


----------

